
Ask HN: What is the best iOS analytics platform?  - kevbam
I am close to putting my first iOS app to market. I am looking for a good free iOS analytics platform to track usage. I am used to Google analytics and think it provides good functionality for websites,but have tried it for apps before and  found it difficult to use. 
Any good alternatives?
Any advice you could give me on this would be greatly appreciated.
======
bjplink
I use MixPanel in my apps and found it to be very easy to implement and use:
<https://mixpanel.com/docs/integration-libraries/iphone>

~~~
kevbam
I heard Mixpanel is cool alright, have you tried flurry? How do they compare?

~~~
bjplink
I haven't tried Flurry. I had Mixpanel working so fast I didn't even bother
with anything else.

~~~
kevbam
Okay,thanks for the input. Will keep mixpanel in mind!

------
escoz
Google is beta testing a new version of google analytics specially made for
apps, it's great. Unfortunately they're making it available to a small group
of users for now, afaik.

~~~
kevbam
Sounds great, I am a big fan of google analytics. Will keep an eye out for the
launch of the mobile specific one, but for now I guess I will go with flurry.

------
nanijoe
For people who have used flurry..Did the data collected turn out to make an
actual difference in your revenue/downloads?

~~~
rooster117
I have added a bunch of custom events to my flurry analytics but in the end
the amount of active users, session length and device type has helped us make
very important decisions moving forward. Also it makes it so you don't have to
wait a day to see your new user count.

------
reallynattu
Try Flurry

~~~
kevbam
Thanks for the advice, have you used it? Any downsides to using flurry? Their
website says they are free, but they must make money somehow? Is my data safe?

~~~
coryl
I've used flurry, its simple to implement and easy to generate custom events
for, probably less than 15mins to basically get started.

It is free, I assume your data is safe. They do other services outside of
analytics, such as ad trafficking etc., which I assume is how they make their
money.

~~~
kevbam
Thanks for that info,just signed up to flurry this morning. Currently reading
up on events and their importance in iOS analytics. Is it worth integrating
them at the beginning or should I wait to see what I should track before
putting events in?It seems like flurry will give me all the data I need with
or without events?

~~~
rooster117
The very basic use of Flurry is the most important and unless you have some
very important event you need to track then I wouldn't worry about it to
start. One case I needed to use custom events was when I had a big operation
that could be canceled out of within the app. I used custom events to track
how many people started compared to finished which was helpful.

